# Car crazy



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

When Evan is in the car, he runs crazy all over the place whining, and he sticks his nails out, so when he jumps on me it scratches my legs, is there anyway to make him more comfortable in the car?


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

We put Keltie in a crate which does take up most of the boot (it's a hatchback so she's not locked in the dark!) but if you've got the room I'd recommend it as it has made all the difference. She used to whine and move around even when I tried tying her to the seatbelt - quite dangerous to have a loose dog really. I speak from bitter experience when a woman with 3 loose dogs got distracted and drove into the back of my car whilst I was stationery! My car was a right off and hers wasn't too pretty either - but the dogs luckily were fine, but it could have been so different.


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I had this problem with Sami as he would be jumping from seat to seat and scratching my legs. I just purchased a dog seat from G.W. Little called Lookout seat which securs into your seat via the seatbelt, then i bought a special harness with D ring attachment at top middle of harness that attaches via a strap to the seatbelt. This sounds complicated, but was all very easy to install and Sami LOVES his special seat!! Its is elevated enough to allow him to see out the window and also get a blast from the air conditioning! The strap prevents him from seat jumping and also secures him very well. I love that it is not attached to his collar, only to mid harness level. The seat is very well made and cover can be removed for washing. It comes with a pillow, but Sami likes his rides better without it. I ordered a small and its a rather snug fit as is for dogs up to 20 lbs and he is 17 now. My husband liked it so much we ordered one for his truck in a Medium, so it will be a bit larger. Car trips are so much more enjoyable for us both now as I know he is secure and HAPPY, he stands at the door to the garage at times begging for a car ride! This would be a perfect solution for your delima! If you have 2 dogs you can upsize the seat a bit and purchase an extra strap and put both in 1 seat. It will go in front or back seat very nicely and easy to move, takes only about 2 minutes! This is one of my best purchases, very pleased! Was about $150 with purchase of harness, a bit pricey, but worth every dime I promice!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela gets car sick so I use the DAP spray an it seems to be working. DAP is the canine feromone that helps them relax.


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Nanci I love that idea, I'll look into it.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Crate him for your and other road users safety. A loose dog is a missile in the event of a collision you do not even need to be going that fast, A friend of mine lets her dogs sit on her knee when she is driving! She collected a horse for me and I insisdted whilst she was towing the dogs were crated in the back of the vehicle. It is an offence in GB to have a loose dog in a car the velocity even at slow speeds should never be underestimated.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Let me know how it goes, we went for a ride tonight after I came home from work. He jumps right into his seat and sits down while I attach the strap to his harness! We went for a 30 minute ride and he loved it. Watches people walking and all the cars, on the way home he actually was laying down with head proped on side of seat! Sooo enjoyable now! You will be so pleased at the results!


----------

